# USB Mass Storage Problem

## ChrisCol

Hi, 

I am having problems getting my USB mass storage device to work.  Any help would be massively appreciated as I have searched the forums and gone through the HOW TO's etc all with no luck.

I am using hotplug and when I check /dev then there is no sda1, just sda.  If I try to mount this then I get:

```

root@marvin linux # mount -t vfat /dev/sda /mnt/smartmedia/

mount: block device /dev/sda is write-protected, mounting read-only

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda,

       or too many mounted file systems

```

Here is the output from dmesg:

```

hub.c: new USB device 00:0b.1-1.3, assigned address 7

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 7

```

and from cat /proc/sci/sci:

```

root@marvin linux # cat /proc/scsi/scsi

Attached devices:

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: LG       Model: CD-ROM CRD-8522B Rev: 2.03

  Type:   CD-ROM                           ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 01 Lun: 00

  Vendor: IDE-CD   Model: R/RW 8x4x32      Rev:  1.1

  Type:   CD-ROM                           ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Host: scsi1 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: Sandisk  Model: ImageMate SDDR09 Rev: 0207

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI SCSI revision: 02

```

I think I have all the necessary modules in the kernel etc, but here is my config file incase not:

```

#

# Automatically generated by make menuconfig: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

# CONFIG_SBUS is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

# CONFIG_LOLAT is not set

# CONFIG_LOLAT_SYSCTL is not set

CONFIG_M386=y

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX31 is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPPRO31 is not set

# CONFIG_M68631 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII31 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM431 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6231 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK731 is not set

# CONFIG_MXP31 is not set

# CONFIG_MMP31 is not set

# CONFIG_MELAN is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG is not set

# CONFIG_X86_XADD is not set

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=4

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM is not set

CONFIG_X86_PPRO_FENCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_F00F_WORKS_OK is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MCE is not set

CONFIG_TOSHIBA=m

CONFIG_I8K=m

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_1GB=y

# CONFIG_2GB is not set

# CONFIG_3GB is not set

# CONFIG_05GB is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC is not set

# CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC is not set

# CONFIG_X86_TSC_DISABLE is not set

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_HZ=200

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KCORE_ELF=y

# CONFIG_KCORE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_SYSTRACE is not set

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_APM=m

CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK=y

CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT=y

CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS=y

CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF=y

#

# ACPI Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AMIGA is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_MFC3 is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_ATARI is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SUNBPP is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play configuration

#

CONFIG_PNP=m

CONFIG_ISAPNP=m

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

CONFIG_PARIDE=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PCD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PF=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PG=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ATEN=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK6=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_COMM=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_DSTR=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT2=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT3=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPAT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPATC8=y

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPIA=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRIQ=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRPW=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KBIC=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KTTI=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON20=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON26=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA=m

CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM=m

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_BLK_STATS=y

#

# Enterprise Volume Management System

#

CONFIG_EVMS=m

CONFIG_EVMS_LOCAL_DEV_MGR=m

CONFIG_EVMS_DOS_SEGMENT_MGR=m

# CONFIG_EVMS_GPT_SEGMENT_MGR is not set

CONFIG_EVMS_SNAPSHOT=m

CONFIG_EVMS_DRIVELINK=m

CONFIG_EVMS_BBR=m

CONFIG_EVMS_LVM=m

CONFIG_EVMS_MD=m

CONFIG_EVMS_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_EVMS_MD_RAID0=m

CONFIG_EVMS_MD_RAID1=m

CONFIG_EVMS_MD_RAID5=m

CONFIG_EVMS_AIX=m

CONFIG_EVMS_OS2=m

# CONFIG_EVMS_INFO_CRITICAL is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_INFO_SERIOUS is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_INFO_ERROR is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_INFO_WARNING is not set

CONFIG_EVMS_INFO_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_EVMS_INFO_DETAILS is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_INFO_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_INFO_EXTRA is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_INFO_ENTRY_EXIT is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_INFO_EVERYTHING is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=m

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID5=m

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LVM=m

#

# Cryptography support (CryptoAPI)

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

# CONFIG_CIPHERS is not set

# CONFIG_DIGESTS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTODEV is not set

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FILTER=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_TOS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_LARGE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

CONFIG_INET_ECN=y

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

#

#   IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TALK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_RSH is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_H323 is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_EGG is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUAKE3 is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_GRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_PPTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MMS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CUSEEME is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RPC is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_POOL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PSD is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_NTH is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPV4OPTIONS=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_FUZZY is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONDITION is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STEALTH is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNLIMIT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_UNCLEAN=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STRING is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETLINK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_IPV4OPTSSTRIP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MIRROR is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TARPIT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_IMQ is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES is not set

#

#   IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

#

#   IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES is not set

# CONFIG_KHTTPD is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

#

# Appletalk devices

#

# CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_LLC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_IPSEC is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ_PCMCIA is not set

#

# ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_VENDOR is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_FUJITSU is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_MAXTOR is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_QUANTUM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_WD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COMMERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TIVO is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=m

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ISAPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_TIMEOUT is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_NEW_DRIVE_LISTINGS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX=y

# CONFIG_AEC62XX_TUNING is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=y

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD680 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X=y

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_PIIX_TUNING is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX=y

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST is not set

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_FORCE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_MODES=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_PDC=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_HPT=m

#

# SCSI support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_SD_EXTRA_DEVS=40

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_SR_EXTRA_DEVS=2

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=253

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_PROBE_EISA_VL=y

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_BUILD_FIRMWARE is not set

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_BUILD_FIRMWARE is not set

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_ENABLE_RD_STRM is not set

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD=m

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_OLD_TCQ_ON_BY_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_OLD_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=8

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_OLD_PROC_STATS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AM53C974=m

CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_OMIT_FLASHPOINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_DMA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR53C400=y

CONFIG_SCSI_G_NCR5380_PORT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_G_NCR5380_MEM is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PPA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IMM=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_EPP16=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_SLOW_CTR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A=m

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C7xx=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C7xx_sync is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C7xx_FAST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C7xx_DISCONNECT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_IOMAPPED is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=4

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=32

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYNC=20

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PROFILE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_IOMAPPED is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYMBIOS_COMPAT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2000=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2220I=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC_FIRMWARE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SEAGATE=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SIM710=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x_TRMS1040=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T_NOGENSUPP is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_T128=m

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_LINKED_COMMANDS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_MAX_TAGS=8

CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

CONFIG_FUSION=m

# CONFIG_FUSION_BOOT is not set

CONFIG_FUSION_ISENSE=m

CONFIG_FUSION_CTL=m

CONFIG_FUSION_LAN=m

CONFIG_NET_FC=y

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_LAN is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PROC is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

CONFIG_EQUALIZER=y

# CONFIG_IMQ is not set

CONFIG_TUN=m

CONFIG_ETHERTAP=y

CONFIG_NET_SB1000=m

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

# CONFIG_SUNLANCE is not set

CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL=m

# CONFIG_SUNBMAC is not set

# CONFIG_SUNQE is not set

CONFIG_SUNGEM=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_EL1=m

CONFIG_EL2=m

CONFIG_ELPLUS=m

CONFIG_EL16=m

CONFIG_EL3=m

CONFIG_3C515=m

# CONFIG_ELMC is not set

# CONFIG_ELMC_II is not set

CONFIG_VORTEX=m

CONFIG_LANCE=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC=y

CONFIG_WD80x3=m

# CONFIG_ULTRAMCA is not set

CONFIG_ULTRA=m

# CONFIG_ULTRA32 is not set

CONFIG_SMC9194=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL=y

CONFIG_NI5010=m

CONFIG_NI52=m

CONFIG_NI65=m

CONFIG_AT1700=m

CONFIG_DEPCA=m

CONFIG_HP100=m

CONFIG_NET_ISA=y

CONFIG_E2100=m

CONFIG_EWRK3=m

CONFIG_EEXPRESS=m

CONFIG_EEXPRESS_PRO=m

CONFIG_HPLAN_PLUS=m

CONFIG_HPLAN=m

CONFIG_LP486E=m

CONFIG_ETH16I=m

CONFIG_NE2000=m

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCNET32=m

CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE=m

CONFIG_AC3200=m

CONFIG_APRICOT=m

CONFIG_NET_BCM4400=m

CONFIG_CS89x0=m

CONFIG_TULIP=m

# CONFIG_TULIP_MWI is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_DE4X5=m

CONFIG_DGRS=m

CONFIG_DM9102=m

CONFIG_EEPRO100=m

CONFIG_E100=m

# CONFIG_LNE390 is not set

CONFIG_FEALNX=m

CONFIG_NATSEMI=m

CONFIG_NE2K_PCI=m

# CONFIG_NE3210 is not set

# CONFIG_ES3210 is not set

CONFIG_8139CP=m

CONFIG_8139TOO=m

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO_8129=y

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

CONFIG_SIS900=m

CONFIG_EPIC100=m

CONFIG_SUNDANCE=m

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_TLAN=m

CONFIG_TC35815=m

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=m

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_WINBOND_840=m

CONFIG_NET_POCKET=y

CONFIG_ATP=m

CONFIG_DE600=m

CONFIG_DE620=m

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

CONFIG_ACENIC=m

# CONFIG_ACENIC_OMIT_TIGON_I is not set

CONFIG_DL2K=m

CONFIG_E1000=m

# CONFIG_MYRI_SBUS is not set

CONFIG_NS83820=m

CONFIG_HAMACHI=m

CONFIG_YELLOWFIN=m

CONFIG_SK98LIN=m

# CONFIG_SK98LIN_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN_T3 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN_T7 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN_T6 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN_T8 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN_T4 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN_T2 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN_T5 is not set

CONFIG_NET_BROADCOM=m

CONFIG_TIGON3=m

CONFIG_FDDI=y

CONFIG_DEFXX=m

CONFIG_SKFP=m

CONFIG_HIPPI=y

CONFIG_ROADRUNNER=m

# CONFIG_ROADRUNNER_LARGE_RINGS is not set

CONFIG_PLIP=m

CONFIG_PPP=m

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

# CONFIG_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_ARLAN is not set

# CONFIG_AIRONET4500 is not set

# CONFIG_AIRONET4500_NONCS is not set

# CONFIG_AIRONET4500_PROC is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_PLX_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_HERMES is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# Token Ring devices

#

CONFIG_TR=y

CONFIG_IBMTR=m

CONFIG_IBMOL=m

CONFIG_IBMLS=m

CONFIG_3C359=m

# CONFIG_TMS380TR is not set

CONFIG_SMCTR=m

CONFIG_NET_FC=y

# CONFIG_IPHASE5526 is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

CONFIG_IRDA=m

CONFIG_IRLAN=m

CONFIG_IRNET=m

CONFIG_IRCOMM=m

CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA=y

CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP=y

CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR=y

CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG=y

#

# Infrared-port device drivers

#

CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR=m

CONFIG_IRPORT_SIR=m

CONFIG_DONGLE=y

CONFIG_ESI_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_ACTISYS_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_TEKRAM_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_GIRBIL_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_LITELINK_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_MCP2120_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_OLD_BELKIN_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_ACT200L_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_MA600_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_USB_IRDA=m

CONFIG_NSC_FIR=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_FIR=m

CONFIG_TOSHIBA_FIR=m

CONFIG_SMC_IRCC_FIR=m

CONFIG_ALI_FIR=m

CONFIG_VLSI_FIR=m

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

CONFIG_ISDN=m

CONFIG_ISDN_BOOL=y

CONFIG_ISDN_PPP=y

CONFIG_ISDN_PPP_VJ=y

CONFIG_ISDN_MPP=y

CONFIG_ISDN_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

# CONFIG_ISDN_AUDIO is not set

#

# ISDN feature submodules

#

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_LOOP=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVERSION=m

#

# Passive ISDN cards

#

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_HISAX=m

CONFIG_ISDN_HISAX=y

CONFIG_HISAX_EURO=y

# CONFIG_DE_AOC is not set

CONFIG_HISAX_NO_SENDCOMPLETE=y

# CONFIG_HISAX_NO_LLC is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_NO_KEYPAD is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_1TR6 is not set

CONFIG_HISAX_NI1=y

CONFIG_HISAX_MAX_CARDS=8

CONFIG_HISAX_16_0=y

CONFIG_HISAX_16_3=y

CONFIG_HISAX_AVM_A1=y

CONFIG_HISAX_IX1MICROR2=y

CONFIG_HISAX_ASUSCOM=y

CONFIG_HISAX_TELEINT=y

CONFIG_HISAX_HFCS=y

CONFIG_HISAX_SPORTSTER=y

CONFIG_HISAX_MIC=y

CONFIG_HISAX_ISURF=y

CONFIG_HISAX_HSTSAPHIR=y

CONFIG_HISAX_TELESPCI=y

CONFIG_HISAX_S0BOX=y

CONFIG_HISAX_FRITZPCI=y

CONFIG_HISAX_AVM_A1_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_HISAX_ELSA=y

CONFIG_HISAX_DIEHLDIVA=y

CONFIG_HISAX_SEDLBAUER=y

CONFIG_HISAX_NETJET=y

CONFIG_HISAX_NETJET_U=y

CONFIG_HISAX_NICCY=y

CONFIG_HISAX_BKM_A4T=y

CONFIG_HISAX_SCT_QUADRO=y

CONFIG_HISAX_GAZEL=y

CONFIG_HISAX_HFC_PCI=y

CONFIG_HISAX_W6692=y

CONFIG_HISAX_HFC_SX=y

CONFIG_HISAX_ENTERNOW_PCI=y

CONFIG_HISAX_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_HISAX_SEDLBAUER_CS is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_ELSA_CS is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_AVM_A1_CS is not set

CONFIG_HISAX_ST5481=m

CONFIG_HISAX_FRITZ_PCIPNP=m

#

# Active ISDN cards

#

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_ICN=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_PCBIT=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_SC=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_ACT2000=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_EICON=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_EICON_DIVAS=m

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_EICON_OLD is not set

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_TPAM=m

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI=m

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_VERBOSE_REASON is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_MIDDLEWARE is not set

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPI20=m

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIDRV=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1ISA=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCIV4=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_T1ISA=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCMCIA=m

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_AVM_CS is not set

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_T1PCI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_C4=m

CONFIG_HYSDN=m

CONFIG_HYSDN_CAPI=y

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Input core support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

# CONFIG_ECC is not set

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL=m

# CONFIG_SERIAL_EXTENDED is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

CONFIG_COMPUTONE=m

CONFIG_ROCKETPORT=m

CONFIG_CYCLADES=m

CONFIG_CYZ_INTR=y

CONFIG_DIGIEPCA=m

CONFIG_ESPSERIAL=m

CONFIG_MOXA_INTELLIO=m

CONFIG_MOXA_SMARTIO=m

CONFIG_ISI=m

CONFIG_SYNCLINK=m

CONFIG_SYNCLINKMP=m

CONFIG_N_HDLC=m

CONFIG_RISCOM8=m

CONFIG_SPECIALIX=m

CONFIG_SPECIALIX_RTSCTS=y

CONFIG_SX=m

CONFIG_RIO=m

# CONFIG_RIO_OLDPCI is not set

# CONFIG_STALDRV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Mice

#

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_PSMOUSE=y

CONFIG_82C710_MOUSE=m

# CONFIG_PC110_PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MK712_MOUSE is not set

#

# Joysticks

#

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_NS558 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_LIGHTNING is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCIGAME is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_CS461X is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SERIO is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_A3D is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ADI is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_COBRA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GF2K is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GRIP is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_INTERACT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TMDC is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SIDEWINDER is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_USB is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_232 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_WARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_DB9 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMECON is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TURBOGRAFX is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_PM768 is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

# CONFIG_AGP is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=m

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=m

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT is not set

CONFIG_ADFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set

CONFIG_AFFS_FS=m

CONFIG_HFS_FS=m

CONFIG_BEFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_BFS_FS=m

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR_SHARING is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR_USER is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR_TRUSTED is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_UMSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_EFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_JFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_CRAMFS=m

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_JFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_MINIX_FS=m

CONFIG_VXFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

CONFIG_HPFS_FS=m

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS is not set

CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS=m

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_RW is not set

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=m

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR_SHARING is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR_USER is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR_TRUSTED is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

CONFIG_SYSV_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

# CONFIG_UDF_RW is not set

CONFIG_UFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS is not set

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_ROOT_NFS is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_NCP_FS=m

CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U=m

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

# CONFIG_IMON is not set

#

# Console drivers

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

#

# Frame-buffer support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FB_LOGO_TUX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LOGO_LARRY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LOGO_GENTOO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LOGO_G is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LOGO_PENGUIN is not set

CONFIG_FB_LOGO_POWEREDBY=y

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CLGEN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

CONFIG_FBCON_SPLASHSCREEN=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB16=y

# CONFIG_FBCON_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB8=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB16=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB24=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB32=y

# CONFIG_FBCON_FONTWIDTH8_ONLY is not set

# CONFIG_FBCON_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_BT878 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_MIDI_EMU10K1=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FORTE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_RME96XX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LONG_TIMEOUT is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI=m

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DC2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SCANNER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

# CONFIG_USB_USBDNET is not set

CONFIG_USB_USS720=m

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD=m

CONFIG_USB_TIGL=m

CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER=m

CONFIG_USB_LCD=m

#

# Bluetooth support

#

CONFIG_BLUEZ=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_SCO=m

# CONFIG_BLUEZ_RFCOMM is not set

CONFIG_BLUEZ_BNEP=m

# CONFIG_BLUEZ_BNEP_MC_FILTER is not set

# CONFIG_BLUEZ_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER is not set

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIUSB=m

# CONFIG_BLUEZ_USB_SCO is not set

# CONFIG_BLUEZ_USB_ZERO_PACKET is not set

CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIUART_H4=y

# CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIUART_BCSP is not set

# CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIUART_BCSP_TXCRC is not set

# CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIDTL1 is not set

# CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIBT3C is not set

# CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIBLUECARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIBTUART is not set

CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIVHCI=m

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_HIGHMEM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_IOVIRT is not set

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

# CONFIG_QSORT is not set

#

# Grsecurity

#

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC is not set

```

Sorry about posting the whole config...

Cheers

Chris

----------

## Solheim

Since the camera is on scsi1 (not scsi0) you probably want to use /dev/sdb instead of /dev/sda..

Try to mount /dev/sdb1 instead !

(or /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/part1 - which should be the same)

(If the camera is properly recognized, you should also see a /proc/scsi/usb-storage-0 folder)

----------

## ChrisCol

Right - don't really understand what this means but...

By tail -f 'ing /var/log/messages then I can see the devise register and unregister whin I plug/unplug it.  

However, if I restart hotplug with:

```

/etc/inint.d/hotplug restart

```

Then I look in /dev for sda1 it magically appears. 

Does anyone hae any idea why I needed to restart hotplug in order for it to appear?

Cheers

Chris

----------

## Solheim

You could try to insert the usb storage module (modprobe usb-storage) before connecting the device (but it seems as though the device is recognized properly)

When I connect my digital camera I get (from dmesg):

----------------

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

hub.c: new USB device 00:02.0-2, assigned address 3

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: FUJIFILM  Model: USB-DRIVEUNIT     Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sda: 256000 512-byte hdwr sectors (131 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

 /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 3

---

(this device would be mountable by using /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/part1)

The /proc/scsi/scsi file would list the device:

----

Host: scsi1 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: FUJIFILM Model: USB-DRIVEUNIT    Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI SCSI revision: 02

----

And cat /proc/scsi/usb-storage-0/* gives:

----

   Host scsi1: usb-storage

       Vendor: Unknown

      Product: USB Mass Storage

Serial Number: Y-369^^^^^020728XFPX0004000519

     Protocol: 8070i

    Transport: Control/Bulk/Interrupt

         GUID: 04cb01142a1fb10004000519

     Attached: Yes

---

About the hotplug issue..  print out a list of inserted kernel modules _before_ restaring hotplug, and compare to the list after. If you see any differences, you may try to load those modules at boot time..

----------

## ChrisCol

Ok, I'll try that and see which modules are missing.  Before and after restarting hotplug. 

Many thanks for you help.

Cheers

Chris

----------

## haruki_zaemon

I'm having a similar problem. No /dev/sdx and definitely no /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/part1. Here is some hopefully useful info

cat /proc/scsi/usb-storage-0/*

   Host scsi1: usb-storage

       Vendor: JMTek

      Product: USBDrive

Serial Number: None

     Protocol: Transparent SCSI

    Transport: Bulk

         GUID: 0c7600050000000000000000

     Attached: Yes

cat /proc/scsi/scsi 

Attached devices: 

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: TEAC     Model: CD-W224E         Rev: L.0E

  Type:   CD-ROM                           ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Host: scsi1 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor:          Model: Flexistor        Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI SCSI revision: 02

dmesg

hub.c: new USB device 00:1d.0-1, assigned address 2

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor:           Model:                   Rev:     

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 2

----------

## imeridian

I'm having a very similar, if not the same, extremely annoying problem too. 

I've found that I need to (as root regardless of having the user option in my fstab) try to mount the entire device, it'll give an error, then mount the partition.  Most of the time this works.  I'm having a problem right now where when mounting my usb stick mount hangs forever doing nothing, regardless of having it work before.   I've also found that pretty much everything related to scsi/usb needs to be modularized instead of being within the kernel, no idea why.  I wish I could figure out why in gentoo everything removable has to be such a total pita... I've never had this 'issue' with other linux distros  :Sad: 

----------

## ChrisCol

Also, does anyone know if it is possible to write to these devices and if so how, or are they read only?  My kernel version is 2.4.20-r8.

Cheers

----------

## haruki_zaemon

Whcih drivers need o be loaded as modules. I have basically everything compiled into the kernel. These days, I see no reason why, with 1GB+ memory, I need all the added complexity of remembering to add the modules to the build config and then again to the modules.dep file but if I must then so be it.

----------

## imeridian

I've been having a lot of problems with this, but it seems that for me, on my computer, it actually doesn't really matter if the drivers are in the kernel or modules.  At first I thought they were required to be modules, but since as modules it still wasn't working as it should I tried compiling it all in the kernel, no real difference.  There's an error in the log about no module being available from the usb.agent, but it still would work, more or less, anyway.  

Are both of you using gentoo-sources as your kernel?  When I stopped using that kernel pretty much all of my usb mass storage problems vanished.  Seems like there might be something wrong with the usb in that one, at least from my limited experience.  'Newer' versions like gs-sources or ck-sources work MUCH better for usb mass storage for me, I haven't tried any other ones yet.  It might be worth giving a try... devices automatically show up when and where they're supposed to, it "just works" the way it should when not using gentoo-sources.... which is a shame because I really like that kernel.  

Right now I have ALL of my USB and SCSI drivers as modules in the ck kernel and thus far it's working perfectly.   I DO need to load ide-scsi in the /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 though, hotplug doesn't seem to pick up that my cdrw & dvdrw need that.  [Along with evdev & wacom because hotplug doesn't pick those up either for some reason, or it'll load wacom without evdev making it useless anyway].  As far as which ones for usb mass storage the usb mass storage howto in tips & tricks summarizes it well. 

Anyway, I hope that helps at least a little...

----------

## ronmon

I have quite a hodgepodge of devices which all work quite well with various versions of 2.4.x and 2.6.x kernels. Internally, there are two U160 HDD's, a SCSI CDRW and an ATAPI DVDROM. Externally, a SCSI scanner, a USB 2.0 CDRW, USB 2.0 HDD and a USB compact flash mp3 player / card reader. That's not counting a hub, a wingman rumblepad, a USB printer, a parallel printer and a serial connection to my UPS.

There are plenty of good HowTo's available, and rather than rewriting them, here are a few nuggets that I have gleaned from several of them.

First, get your drivers / modules in order. Since all my boot devices are acutal SCSI drives I have built in sd_mod and sr_mod. Modules will work just as well and will autoload if hotplug is running. In the SCSI section, for a mass storage device, you need sd_mod only. An actual or emulated SCSI CD will need sr_mod and if it's a burner, you'll need sg_mod as well. Under USB, you need usbcore, usb_devicefs, your chipset driver (either uhci_hcd or ohci_hcd), ehci_hcd if you have USB 2.0, and usb_storage.

Now you want to see if it is working to this point, so tail your syslog and turn the device off / on or unplug and plug it back in. Hopefully you will see something like:

```

Nov 18 08:46:25 mimi kernel: hub 2-2:1.0: new USB device on port 2, assigned address 9

Nov 18 08:46:25 mimi kernel: scsi7 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Nov 18 08:46:25 mimi kernel:   Vendor: DIVA USB  Model: Media Reader      Rev: 2.22

Nov 18 08:46:25 mimi kernel:   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Nov 18 08:46:25 mimi kernel: SCSI device sdd: 500736 512-byte hdwr sectors (256 MB)

Nov 18 08:46:25 mimi kernel: sdd: Write Protect is off

Nov 18 08:46:25 mimi kernel: sdd: Mode Sense: 13 00 00 00

Nov 18 08:46:25 mimi kernel: sdd: assuming drive cache: write through

Nov 18 08:46:25 mimi scsi.agent[26715]: how to add device type= at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.0/0000:02:06.0/usb2/2-2/2-2.2/2-2.2:1.0/host7/7:0:0:0 ??

Nov 18 08:46:25 mimi kernel:  /dev/scsi/host7/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

Nov 18 08:46:25 mimi kernel: Attached scsi removable disk sdd at scsi7, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Nov 18 08:46:25 mimi kernel: Attached scsi generic sg6 at scsi7, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

Nov 18 08:46:25 mimi kernel: WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

Nov 18 08:46:25 mimi kernel: USB Mass Storage device found at 9

```

Lots of people seem to have trouble mounting their devices, but if you understand how devfs works it can be pretty easy. Yes, the host numbers and possibly the sd* and sr* numbers can be unpredictable but the links inside /dev/discs/ and /dev/cdroms/ tend to stay the same, at least for me. These links point to directories that containt the actual partitions, i.e. part1, part2, ... For example, my two SCSI HDD's and the external HDD get mounted at boot and are designated as /dev/discs/disc0, disc1 and disc2. No matter how many times I unplug and plug the CF device and what host it gets, it always is linked as disc3.

```

0859 ronmon@mimi ~

> ls -l /dev/discs

total 0

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root 31 Dec 31  1969 disc0 -> ../scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root 31 Dec 31  1969 disc1 -> ../scsi/host0/bus0/target1/lun0

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root 31 Dec 31  1969 disc2 -> ../scsi/host2/bus0/target0/lun0

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root 31 Dec 31  1969 disc3 -> ../scsi/host7/bus0/target0/lun0

```

So to mount it I use this in my /etc/fstab:

```

/dev/discs/disc3/part1 /home/diva  vfat        rw,noauto,users,uid=1000,gid=100    0 0

```

It works similarly for CD's but they point to the mountable device so there is no need to specify a partition for mounting it. A 'generic' device will reside in that directory for writing:

```

0905 ronmon@mimi ~

> ls -l /dev/cdroms

total 0

lr-xr-xr-x 1 root root 33 Dec 31  1969 cdrom0 -> ../ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd

lr-xr-xr-x 1 root root 34 Dec 31  1969 cdrom1 -> ../scsi/host1/bus0/target2/lun0/cd

lr-xr-xr-x 1 root root 34 Dec 31  1969 cdrom2 -> ../scsi/host4/bus0/target0/lun0/cd

```

So your fstab line can look something like this:

```

/dev/cdroms/cdrom2  /cdrw       iso9660     ro,noauto,users                     0 0

```

----------

## jay

To let hotplug automatically mount the devices, just add a bash script to /etc/hotplug/usb/usb-storage:

```
#!/bin/bash

        rmmod usb-storage

        modprobe usb-storage

        mount /mnt/reader

        echo "#!/bin/bash" > $REMOVER

        echo "umount /mnt/reader" >> $REMOVER

        chmod a+x $REMOVER

```

I don't know if you need unloading / reloading usb-storage. I need it, otherwise the partition table is not read properly in my multicard flash reader.

----------

## ranma37

 *ChrisCol wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mount: block device /dev/sda is write-protected, mounting read-only
> 
> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda,
> ...

 

I got the same message everytime I tried to mount my flash disk after plugging it.

Now here comes the strangest thing:

Simply mount it again, then everything will be fine! 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## ronmon

My mp3 player has some built-in CF and a a CF slot. I have found that if I plug it in withoug a CF card in the slot it always wants to mount the internal storage. To solve that, I unplug it, insert a card and plug it back in.

----------

## TooTallForPony

I've noticed with my CF reader that inserting the card makes the device show up (e.g., /dev/sda), but I have to do an fdisk -l to get the partition(s) to show up so I can mount it.  In other words, the kernel doesn't actually read anything from the card when it's been notified that a card was inserted.  Once you tell it to look at the card, everything's fine.  Those of you who use hotplug scripts should just be able to add "fdisk -l >/dev/null" to make the partitions show up properly.

----------

## imeridian

 *ranma37 wrote:*   

>  *ChrisCol wrote:*   
> 
> mount: block device /dev/sda is write-protected, mounting read-only
> 
> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda,
> ...

 

That's the problem I was having with the gentoo-sources 2.4.20 kernel, when I 'upgraded' to 2.4.22 that went away and it all mounts on the first try.  I can also, with the 2.4.22 kernel, just have the /dev/sda1 in my fstab; previously with the gentoo-sources kernel I needed to have the /dev/scsi/... 'path' or it wouldn't work at all. Mind you, this is with an identical kernel config, give or take for a few option differences between the two different kernels.

----------

